# My small cell study.



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for doing this study. Are you able to report whether the hives were requeened in the previous fall or this spring with young queens. 

Also, are you able to report estimated population of the hives -- With Small Cell, my understanding is that you get alot more bees per frame. Thanks.


----------



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

As a suggestion this next year could you weigh the hives at the beginning of the season and again before you harvest honey? That was what I intended to do. I was going to use a frame mounted spring scale mounted on a truck or a front loader of a farm tractor. I think the bottom board could be built so it could be picked up without disturbing the bees??? Anyone have a suggestion, I might still do this in the future.
Myron Denny
Glencoe, Okla


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

CentralPAguy said:


> Also, are you able to report estimated population of the hives -- With Small Cell, my understanding is that you get alot more bees per frame.


From the original post.


pahvantpiper said:


> Honey: SC - 54 LBS per hive LC - 68 LBS per hive
> *Size: SC - 11.3 frames bees LC - 13.5 frames of bees*
> Mites: SC - 142 mites per hive LC - 202 mites per hive


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

So you had:

SC: 12.5 mites/frame
LC: 14.9 mites/frame

I assume that is the daily drop at some point?


----------



## pahvantpiper (Apr 25, 2006)

"So you had:

SC: 12.5 mites/frame
LC: 14.9 mites/frame

I assume that is the daily drop at some point?"

Exactly! but the drop was over a 3 day period in October.


----------

